
Google Introduces User-Generated Content For Maps Without Community - gibsonf1
http://publishing2.com/2007/06/19/google-introduces-user-generated-content-for-maps-without-community/
======
gibsonf1
From the article: _"Google may seem like the master of the universe, but there
is a fundamental aspect of the Web - how it connects people, not just
information - that remains a blind spot. And its a weakness that can be
exploited."_

